
A two-qubit gate between phosphorus donor electrons in silicon - cloogshicer
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-019-1381-2
======
cloogshicer
Here's also the newsroom article, containing more marketing-speech, which
might be a bit easier to understand:

[https://newsroom.unsw.edu.au/news/science-tech/200-times-
fas...](https://newsroom.unsw.edu.au/news/science-tech/200-times-faster-ever-
speediest-quantum-operation-yet)

Can someone more familiar on the subject explain what the main accomplishment
here is compared to previous two qubit gates?

